# cracked drywall



## KAK (Jul 10, 2009)

I am going to paint a office but almost every corner is cracked along the edge of the corner bead on both sides top to bottom.
What is the best way to deal with this? It does not appear to be movement of the wall.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

I don't know what you mean. are you saying from the ceiling to the floor?


----------



## KAK (Jul 10, 2009)

sorry that I wasn't clear. They are outside corners & are cracked about 1 1/2 " in from the edge from ceiling to floor.


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

I set screws along the crack so that the lip of the screw pulls down the outside edge of the bead. be careful not to force the bead out. Then mud a few times with hot mud.
That often happens when the tapers didn't fill the scoop from the bead to the wall full enough.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

are they plastic corners? I had a ton of problems with those, I would pull em out replace tape, remud, sand and be done with it


----------



## KAK (Jul 10, 2009)

I'm sure a redo of the corner would not pass go because of additional down time. Do you think removing some plaster & taping the crack would solve it?


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Got to be metal studs, right?


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

KAK said:


> I'm sure a redo of the corner would not pass go because of additional down time. Do you think removing some plaster & taping the crack would solve it?


well I mean if the buiding has finished settling. You may want to locate the studs and put a couple screws in those to help secure it more. But just fixing the crack alone is what I was thinking you meant, especially for an office, cause they usually don't want to pay for you to do it right.. seems to be the case 95% of the time.


----------



## y.painting (Jul 19, 2009)

nEighter said:


> ...they usually don't want to pay for you to do it right.. seems to be the case 95% of the time.


You beat me to this.



KAK said:


> I am going to paint a office but almost every corner is cracked along the edge of the corner bead on both sides top to bottom.
> What is the best way to deal with this? It does not appear to be movement of the wall.


We usually just fix the crack alone with some mud.


----------



## KAK (Jul 10, 2009)

johnpaint said:


> Got to be metal studs, right?


I'm not sure about that.


----------



## KAK (Jul 10, 2009)

y.painting said:


> You beat me to this.
> 
> 
> 
> We usually just fix the crack alone with some mud.


Do you tape the crack or mud alone?


----------



## bigjeffie61520 (Oct 3, 2009)

deleted


----------



## IHATE_HOMEDEPOT (May 27, 2008)

The metal corners were not installed correctly IMO. I have seen guys nail it up out of sequence by tacking it up at the top and then the bottom, middle, which makes it bind. It needs to be nailed like you are stretching it by nailing downward jumping from one side to the next. Screwing it back down is overkill. And don't bother priming because that won't solve the problem. Nail it, skim it, continue with your normal paint process.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

**** it. It is ann office, they don't want to pay for it, ****ing caulk it and paint end of story.


----------



## KAK (Jul 10, 2009)

Thanks alot for the help. there appears to be more than one way to deal with it, & I appreciate your willingness to help.


----------



## IHATE_HOMEDEPOT (May 27, 2008)

nEighter said:


> **** it. It is ann office, they don't want to pay for it, ****ing caulk it and paint end of story.


Your right, put some lipstick on that pig. I've done it more than once. The reason I went off is because he did seem to wonder what caused it.
Ann's office I'm sure will look better than it did. 
---> *nEighter* you spelled **it wrong


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

LOL I didn't even take any offense.. more just get er done.. oh and that work rhymes with duck


----------



## Pete_E (Apr 27, 2007)

Since the crack goes from top to bottom the corner bead was probably fastened with a crimping tool. Lightly tapping the bead with a hammer will remove all the mud, exposing the bead. Nail or screw it. apply some hot mud to fill in the void and then tape the end of the bead with some nylon tape. Finish it with another two coats of mud. Unless there is an earthquake, it will never crack again.


----------

